# kleines fenster mit scrollbalken



## pmody (22. Juli 2004)

hallo...
ich habe ein problem. und zwar möchte ich auf meiner inetseite ein kleines fenster einbauen mit einer rahmenfarbe in dem sich ein scrollbalken befindet und dem ich dann noch eine beliebige farbe geben kann.
leider weiß ich nicht genau wie ich das machen muss, darum wäre ich dankbar wenn ihr mir ein paar tips dazu geben könnten.

danke. gruß, pmody


----------



## Coranor (22. Juli 2004)

Ich denke Du meinst einen iframe, lies Dich dazu bitte bei selfhtml ein: http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eingebettete.htm

Ansonsten würde es nicht schaden in Zukunft auf die Netiquette zu achten (steht in dem roten Kasten, wenn Du einen Thread/Post erstellst).


----------



## Peetz (25. Juli 2004)

*....*

Füge einfach diesen Code in deine Seite ein (da wo du ihn haben willst) und anstatt Seite2.htm schreibst du die seite rein, die im frame angezeigt werden soll. Mit width und height wird die Größe in Pixeln angegeben.


<p><iframe name="I1" width="399" height="226" src="Seite2.htm">
Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
</iframe></p>


----------



## itseit (27. Juli 2004)

body{
	scrollbar-3dlight-color: Aqua;
	scrollbar-arrow-color: #5F9EA0;
	scrollbar-base-color: Blue;
	scrollbar-darkshadow-color: Gray;
	scrollbar-face-color: Black;
	scrollbar-highlight-color: Fuchsia;
	scrollbar-shadow-color: Fuchsia;
	scrollbar-track-color: Gray;
}

hier wer das für die einfärbung wobei du statt body iframe nach meinem wissen angeben musst


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Juli 2004)

Also zu aller erst mal bitte code-Tags zur Übersichtlichkeit benutzen. Dann evtl. noch stärker (bzw. überhaupt) an den §12 der Netiquette halten, danke.

Abgesehen davon bringt ihm das Stück Code wahrscheinlich gar nichts, denn erstens erkennt man ja nicht so wirklich daraus, welcher Parameter wofür steht.. und dazu kommt, dass man Iframes keine farbigen Scrollbars zuweisen kann. Nur _body_ und _textarea_.


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. Juli 2004)

> Abgesehen davon bringt ihm das Stück Code wahrscheinlich gar nichts, denn erstens erkennt man ja nicht so wirklich daraus, welcher Parameter wofür steht


Oje... sorry, ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen, aber wenn alle Menschen so denken würden, sässen wir heute noch mit Pfeil und Bogen am Lagerfeuer vor unserer Höhle.

Das macht man so: Setz alle Parameter auf Schwarz, nur einen auf Rot. Dann weisst du, wie dieser aussieht. Dann machst du das mit dem nächsten. Und dann immer so weiter, bis man alle durch hat. Klappt wunderbar ... man könnte es fast als Debugging bezeichen, wenn denn ein Bug vorliegen würde.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Juli 2004)

Stimmt ... ich vergaß ... probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## itseit (28. Juli 2004)

wenn das nur bei textarea geht muss er doch nur einen textareaerstellen im Iframe


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Juli 2004)

Ehm.. ja und dann?... dann hat er einen Iframe mit einer Textarea... dadurch hat weder der Iframe farbige Scrollbars, noch kann man mit dem Iframe dann irgendwas anfangen.  

.. und halte dich bitte an die *Netiquette*, danke.


----------



## rene-design (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Bei Iframes, kann man sehr wohl die scrollbars einfärben!
Ich machte dies bis vor kurzem auch!
Gruß


----------

